# Computer



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2013)

Pareri, opinioni e quant'altro sul PC, questo in base all'utilizzo dei ragazzi. L'età parte dagli otto anni a salire. 

Opinioni quindi su i pro ed i contro del PC nei ragazzi. Sarebbe bello si specificasse nelle risposte se questa è un opinione dettata anche da esperienza oppure no.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pareri, opinioni e quant'altro sul PC, questo in base all'utilizzo dei ragazzi. L'età parte dagli otto anni a salire.
> 
> Opinioni quindi su i pro ed i contro del PC nei ragazzi. Sarebbe bello si specificasse nelle risposte se questa è un opinione dettata anche da esperienza oppure no.


L'importante è che ci sia SEMPRE un adulto vicino a loro che gli dia gli strumenti corretti. Mia figlia di anni ne ha sei, e con me o con la madre di fianco, lo usa senza problemi divertendosi molto. E' pieno di giochi intelligenti che possono aiutare a sviluppare la mente.

Limitane l'uso ad un tempo prestabilito. Un ora al giorno. Questo varebbe anche per la tv!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pareri, opinioni e quant'altro sul PC, questo in base all'utilizzo dei ragazzi. L'età parte dagli otto anni a salire.   Opinioni quindi su i pro ed i contro del PC nei ragazzi. Sarebbe bello si specificasse nelle risposte se questa è un opinione dettata anche da esperienza oppure no.


 Esperienza e buon senso: sino ad un'età media di 13 /14 anni utilizzo limitato e niente profilo FB ...comunque é possibile mettere il control-parents che limita gli eventuali pericoli e danni E comunque un bel dialogo sull'utilizzo del web é sempre un must


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Esperienza e buon senso: sino ad un'età media di 13 /14 anni utilizzo limitato e niente profilo FB ...comunque é possibile mettere il control-parents che limita gli eventuali pericoli e danni E comunque un bel dialogo sull'utilizzo del web é sempre un must


Oltre a questo esiste anche un programma che ti invia settimanalmente una mail in cui sono elencati tutti i siti che sono stati visitati.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oltre a questo esiste anche un programma che ti invia settimanalmente una mail in cui sono elencati tutti i siti che sono stati visitati.



Mi parli di questo programma? si scarica? lo installa qualcuno o posso farlo io? come si chiama il programma?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi parli di questo programma? si scarica? lo installa qualcuno o posso farlo io? come si chiama il programma?


Lo installi gratis dal sito di Microsoft
Si chiama 
microsoft family safety


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo installi gratis dal sito di Microsoft
> Si chiama
> microsoft family safety



Grazie!:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oltre a questo esiste anche un programma che ti invia settimanalmente una mail in cui sono elencati tutti i siti che sono stati visitati.


E funziona anche quando si naviga in modalità anonima?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E funziona anche quando si naviga in modalità anonima?


Non lo so...
Dovrei informarmi. Mio figlio non sa navigare in maniera anonima quindi non mi sono posta il problema. 
Peraltro lui non sa che ho installato questo programma. Le mail arrivano sulla mia mail personale.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> Dovrei informarmi. *Mio figlio non sa navigare in maniera anonima* quindi non mi sono posta il problema.
> Peraltro lui non sa che ho installato questo programma. Le mail arrivano sulla mia mail personale.


Quanti anni ha?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha?


15
So che non naviga in maniera anonima, perchè vedo che cancella la cronologia, e non sa che comunque a me arriva tutto


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 15
> So che non naviga in maniera anonima, perchè vedo che cancella la cronologia, e non sa che comunque a me arriva tutto


Allora probabilmente lo sa eccome.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora probabilmente lo sa eccome.


La mano sul fuoco non ce la metto. 
Quando ha guardato siti porno o simili sulle mail era segnato. Magari il programma funziona anche in anonimo, non saprei


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

nelle scuole ho visto che stanno organizzando degli ottimi corsi da parte della polizia postale in questo senso per insegnare ai genitori come vigilare sui pericoli più ricorrenti.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

è pazzesco quanto il sesso in cam comunque sia diffuso tra i giovanissimi


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nelle scuole ho visto che stanno organizzando degli ottimi corsi da parte della polizia postale in questo senso per insegnare ai genitori come vigilare sui pericoli più ricorrenti.


Sia alle elementari che alle medie da noi organizzano corsi di questo tipo



Minerva ha detto:


> è pazzesco quanto il sesso in cam comunque sia diffuso tra i giovanissimi


Per ora mi rendo conto che è semplice curiosità
Le volte che lo ha fatto, nel suo caso, era in casa con amici nella sua stanza, mentre noi genitori eravamo in sala.
Una cosa molto simile a una goliardata.
Cerco di controllare che tipo di cose guarda, e poi trovo il modo per affrontare la cosa con lui
Sono alquanto impreparata sull'argomento non essendo mai stata ne incuriosita ne attratta dalla pornografia quindi faccio del mio meglio per parlarne nel modo giusto


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mano sul fuoco non ce la metto.
> Quando ha guardato siti porno o simili sulle mail era segnato. Magari il programma funziona anche in anonimo, non saprei


Eh, forse. Probabile, anzi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mano sul fuoco non ce la metto.
> Quando ha guardato siti porno o simili sulle mail era segnato. Magari il programma funziona anche in anonimo, non saprei


In anonimo non funziona.
Io per evitare problemi installerò un server Proxy e limiterò il suo account ad una navigazione solo tramite proxy..... ma sono cose da nerd. 

Comunque lei sa già che senza la mamma ed il Papà il computer non si usa. La migliore soluzione è sempre essere li con loro.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *In anonimo non funziona.
> *Io per evitare problemi installerò un server Proxy e limiterò il suo account ad una navigazione solo tramite proxy..... ma sono cose da nerd.
> 
> Comunque lei sa già che senza la mamma ed il Papà il computer non si usa. La migliore soluzione è sempre essere li con loro.


Però su il browser è internet explorer ed il programma è fatto apposta forse sì. Comunque la cosa migliore è in effetti limitare l'accesso ad internet, inteso come contenuti.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2013)

Che significa navigare in modalità anonima?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è pazzesco quanto il sesso in cam comunque sia diffuso tra i giovanissimi


Ma tu cosa ne sai?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però su il browser è internet explorer ed il programma è fatto apposta forse sì. Comunque la cosa migliore è in effetti limitare l'accesso ad internet, inteso come contenuti.


Perchè c'è ancora qualcuno che usa IE? 


cmq non credo funzioni anche con IE. Si basa sull ID di windows Live linkato al login della macchina. Basta loggare come Guest ( sempre che non sia un utente disabilitato ) ed il problema è risolto. 
Avere dei genitori che non ne capiscono un pippa aiuta molto a bypassare il loro controllo.

Sfortunata mia figlia .. il papà ne sa un bel po'



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa ne sai?


lo avrà sentito in tv.... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè c'è ancora qualcuno che usa IE?
> 
> 
> cmq non credo funzioni anche con IE. *Si basa sull ID di windows Live linkato al login della macchina. Basta loggare come Guest ( sempre che non sia un utente disabilitato ) ed il problema è risolto.
> ...


Questo però non vuol dire navigare in modalità anonima con browser, vuol dire riloggarsi come guest, o sbaglio?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2013)

Ok, capito che vuol dire in modalità anonima.

Ora vorrei capire se il programma di cui accennava Farfalla serve oppure no se si visitano siti in modalità anonima.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo però non vuol dire navigare in modalità anonima con browser, vuol dire riloggarsi come guest, o sbaglio?


Si però a quel punto non funziona più il programma della Microsoft perchè manca il link Windows Live ID utenza del Pc. Che poi uno può tranquillamente navigare anche senza loggarsi su windows live. 

Non c'è nulla di meglio di un bel Proxy. Lo installerò sul mio Pc ed a servizio fermo non potrà proprio navigare. Poi con me presente gli attiverò il servizio e limiterò l'accesso ai siti da me autorizzati. In caso avesse bisogno di qualche sito particolare dovrà chiedermi l'accesso.  Inoltre avrò i report di tutti i tentativi fatti su siti non autorizzati. In caso quelli li vedremo insieme.
E' praticamente lo stesso sistema usato nelle aziende. 

Ma questo varrà solo quando sarà grandicella ed avrà il pomeriggio libero mentre io sarò in ufficio. Fino ad allora al pc con papà o mamma a fianco.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Giugno 2013)

Ok, ora ho capito.

In pratica serve il programma di cui parla farfalla, tanto quando sono grandi sarà lo stesso giusto controllarli, ma sono grandi e sanno che qualcuno ( i genitori) vuoi o non vuoi stanno la a controllare perlomeno le ore che stanno al computer. 

L'importante credo sia, dare un controllo inizialmente, e quel giusto tempo da dedicare al computer.


Non vorrei che le informazioni qua scritte servono soltanto a noi grandicelli a non farci prugne in anonimo eh.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In anonimo non funziona.
> Io per evitare problemi installerò un server Proxy e limiterò il suo account ad una navigazione solo tramite proxy..... ma sono cose da nerd.
> 
> Comunque lei sa già che senza la mamma ed il Papà il computer non si usa. La migliore soluzione è sempre essere li con loro.


Anche lui ha dei blocchi, in realtà mi sono resa conto, provando con lui che alcuni non potevo lasciarglieli perchè bloccavano per qualche strano motivo anche siti che gli servivano.
Il piccolo di 11 anni, ha sulla sua userid tutto bloccato
quindi ho limitato le limitazioni (scusate il gioco di parole) e ho installato questo programma.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche lui ha dei blocchi, in realtà mi sono resa conto, provando con lui che alcuni non potevo lasciarglieli perchè bloccavano per qualche strano motivo anche siti che gli servivano.
> Il piccolo di 11 anni, ha sulla sua userid tutto bloccato
> quindi ho limitato le limitazioni (scusate il gioco di parole) e ho installato questo programma.


Tutto facilmente bypassabile. Troppo facilmente. 
:mrgreen:

come hai fatto a mettere le limitazioni? hai usato i trusted in IE?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tutto facilmente bypassabile. Troppo facilmente.
> :mrgreen:
> 
> come hai fatto a mettere le limitazioni? hai usato i trusted in IE?


non ne ho la più pallida idea


Mi ha fatto tutto un amico che lavora nell'ambito informatico


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ne ho la più pallida idea
> 
> 
> Mi ha fatto tutto un amico che lavora nell'ambito informatico


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vabbè dai allora potrebbe aver fatto un lavoro decente. 

Io, per ora, trovo che la soluzione migliore sia starle a fianco.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> vabbè dai allora potrebbe aver fatto un lavoro decente.
> 
> Io, per ora, trovo che la soluzione migliore sia starle a fianco.


La tua è ancora piccolina e credo tu faccia bene
Il mio di 11 anni al momento è semidisinteressato al Pc
Il grande un po' meno anche se da quando ha lo smartphone ha mollato il pc per dedicarsi a Wup e alle ragazze


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Checchè ne dicano è impossibile bloccare o controllare internet. Se un ragazzo è sveglio è facilmente più capace di noi di eludere le protezioni o limitazioni in almeno tre modi diversi che non immaginiamo. Se lo blocchiamo in modo inespugnabile noi, andrà a casa di un compagno con genitori meno attenti. Il pc è utilissimo per scrivere e fare mappe e tabelle e formare strutture mentali. Internet dovrebbe essere usato solo con un adulto fino a un'età in cui si può rinunciare a controllare per i motivi detti prima.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa ne sai?


sono giovanissima


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono giovanissima


Vabbè, allora facciamo un po' di sesso in cam(era)?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Giugno 2013)

reputo che i controlli troppo serrati e/o limitativi finalizzati al bene dei figli servano a gran poco

la cosa migliore sarebbe essere riusciti (mica facile, ovviamente) a coltivare nel figlio un interesse equilibrato per tutto (attività interne, esterne a casa, studio, svago, sport,televisione e pc) e la convinzione che tutto è strumento finalizzato a migliorare/ottimizzare il quotidiano e niente  è fine ultimo (tanto meno gli strumenti come il pc e il telefonino)

fino ad una certa età il campanello d'allarme non è tanto che si imbattano in cose virtuali che noi reputiamo dannose, ma che non ce lo vengano a raccontare, per esempio.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> reputo che i controlli troppo serrati e/o limitativi finalizzati al bene dei figli servano a gran poco
> 
> la cosa migliore sarebbe essere riusciti (mica facile, ovviamente) a coltivare nel figlio un interesse equilibrato per tutto (attività interne, esterne a casa, studio, svago, sport,televisione e pc) e la convinzione che tutto è strumento finalizzato a migliorare/ottimizzare il quotidiano e niente  è fine ultimo (tanto meno gli strumenti come il pc e il telefonino)
> 
> fino ad una certa età il campanello d'allarme non è tanto che si imbattano in cose virtuali che noi reputiamo dannose, ma che non ce lo vengano a raccontare, per esempio.


in effetti alla base di tutto c'è sempre il tipo di educazione e di confidenza complice che si riesce ad instaurare con i figli ; in questo modo ogni cosa si affronta nel modo giusto.
un ragazzo che ha una vita equilibrata , che socializza , che fa sport ed èbene inserito in ogni ambiente che fequenta difficilmente può cadere vittima di inghippi in rete.
certo èmeglio darestrumentiper capire ed affrontare le cose piuttosto che censurare


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Propongo di proporre a i traditori e amanti che approdano qui attività sportive (non in piscina però )


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Checchè ne dicano è impossibile bloccare o controllare internet*. Se un ragazzo è sveglio è facilmente più capace di noi di eludere le protezioni o limitazioni in almeno tre modi diversi che non immaginiamo. Se lo blocchiamo in modo inespugnabile noi, andrà a casa di un compagno con genitori meno attenti. Il pc è utilissimo per scrivere e fare mappe e tabelle e formare strutture mentali. Internet dovrebbe essere usato solo con un adulto fino a un'età in cui si può rinunciare a controllare per i motivi detti prima.


per il neretto ti assicuro che è assolutamente possibile! Si chiama Proxy server 

sul resto sono pienamente d'accordo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> per il neretto ti assicuro che è assolutamente possibile! Si chiama Proxy server
> 
> sul resto sono pienamente d'accordo.


Tu sarai un informatico. I sistemi previsti da pc si possono aggirare. Il fatto principale è che non li vediamo 24h su 24


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sarai un informatico. I sistemi previsti da pc si possono aggirare. Il fatto principale è che non li vediamo 24h su 24


Premetto che sono assolutamente d'accordo con tutto il discorso relativo all'insegnamento e all'equilibrio che l'utente (giovane o no ) debba avere nei confronti di internet. 

Non so esattamente cosa tu intenda con "sistemi previsti da pc" ma io 4 pc ho a casa. E da li, con i giusti mezzi e le giuste conoscenze, posso fare  in modo che non si possa aggirare assolutamente nulla. A meno che lei non scopra la mia password o io non le insegni a cancellarla prima ancora di loggare :mrgreen:
Certe cose gliele insegnerò quando sarà il momento.. fino ad allora o presenza ( mia o della mamma ) o blocchi invalicabili. Invalicabili per un utente medio senza conoscenze specifiche.

si sono un informatico.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Premetto che sono assolutamente d'accordo con tutto il discorso relativo all'insegnamento e all'equilibrio che l'utente  (giovane o no ) debba avere nei confronti di internet.
> 
> Non so esattamente cosa tu intenda con "sistemi previsti da pc" ma io 4 pc ho a casa. E da li, con i giusti mezzi e le giuste conoscenze, posso fare tutto in modo che non si possa aggirare assolutamente nulla. A meno che lei non scopra la mia password o io non le insegni a cancellarla prima ancora di loggare :mrgreen:
> Certe cose gliele insegnerò quando sarà il momento.. fino ad allora o presenza ( mia o della mamma ) o blocchi invalicabili. Invalicabili per un utente medio senza conoscenze specifiche.
> ...


c'è da dire che 85 ragazzi su 100 hanno enormi capacità informatiche naturali.a quello che gli adulti imparano loro arrivano per istinto esattamente come hanno imparato a camminare , parlare...etc


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da dire che 85 ragazzi su 100 hanno enormi capacità informatiche naturali.a quello che gli adulti imparano loro arrivano per istinto esattamente come hanno imparato a camminare , parlare...etc


Io ero uno di quelli. Che forse ai miei tempi erano 5 su 100. 

:mrgreen:

Per quanto mia figlia possa essere portata difficilmente arriverà al mio livello se non tra 20 anni abbondanti. Spero tanto mi smentisca :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io ero uno di quelli. Che forse ai miei tempi erano 5 su 100.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> Per quanto mia figlia possa essere portata difficilmente arriverà al mio livello se non tra 20 anni abbondanti. Spero tanto mi smentisca :rotfl::rotfl:


fra 20 anni le cose in questo senso saranno talmente cambiate da non poter fare paragoni


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fra 20 anni le cose in questo senso saranno talmente cambiate da non poter fare paragoni


Tranne per il fatto che io dovrò, per lavoro, essere allineato e capace di gestire le nuove tecnologie al meglio. Quindi cambierà poco per mia figlia. Almeno in questo.... poi non capirò altre 1000 cose ma su informatica e tecnologia non ce la potrà mai fare. 
Sennò la azienda dove lavoro non investirebbe in corsi ed ambienti ad Hoc. Qua si tratta di sistemi di credito. Massima sicurezza e policy ultra restrittive.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tranne per il fatto che io dovrò, per lavoro, essere allineato e capace di gestire le nuove tecnologie al meglio. Quindi cambierà poco per mia figlia. Almeno in questo.... poi non capirò altre 1000 cose ma su informatica e tecnologia non ce la potrà mai fare.
> Sennò la azienda dove lavoro non investirebbe in corsi ed ambienti ad Hoc. Qua si tratta di sistemi di credito. Massima sicurezza e policy ultra restrittive.


sì speriamo che spazi un po'


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì speriamo che spazi un po'


la mia futura batterista


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> la mia futura batterista


Dai forte...
Guarda che è fico...insomma...
Ascolta il corso di percussioni è uno dei più fichi che ci siano...al conservatorio...
E non siamo mai abbastanza a ruolo con i percussionisti...

Se dici flauto o violino ti dico lascia perdere....ma le percussioni hanno richieste...credimi...

Perchè pochi ragazzi sono idonei...

La mia invece adesso ha canto...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai forte...
> Guarda che è fico...insomma...
> Ascolta il corso di percussioni è uno dei più fichi che ci siano...al conservatorio...
> E non siamo mai abbastanza a ruolo con i percussionisti...
> ...



non la sto spingendo ma ammetto che mi piacerebbe un casino suonasse uno strumento. Sarà lei a scegliere quale ma se proprio dovessi scegliere io direi batteria. Sarà che io sono un batterista mancato, sarà che ho sempre adorato le donne batteriste, sarà che per me è lo srumento ideale con cui suonare... bho...

Abbiamo fatto un primo accenno di lezione un paio di week end fa a casa del mio batterista. che poi è un insegnante di professione. 
vedremo...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non la sto spingendo ma ammetto che mi piacerebbe un casino suonasse uno strumento. Sarà lei a scegliere quale ma se proprio dovessi scegliere io direi batteria. Sarà che io sono un batterista mancato, sarà che *ho sempre adorato le donne batteriste*, sarà che per me è lo srumento ideale con cui suonare... bho...
> 
> Abbiamo fatto un primo accenno di lezione un paio di week end fa a casa del mio batterista. che poi è un insegnante di professione.
> vedremo...



[video=youtube;2WMCSUbHPxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WMCSUbHPxg[/video]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;2WMCSUbHPxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WMCSUbHPxg[/video]


non posso vedere il tubo dall'ufficio... proxy rulez.


----------

